# Homegrown filesystem no longer works with NFS



## timomeily (Jan 28, 2013)

I have developed a file system which worked fine with NFS under FreeBSD 8.xx but not longer does as of FreeBSD 9.

Remote NFS clients are able to mount my file system as verified by mountd, and an initial lookup is done calling my vtofh routine. Any further attempt to access my file system results in the dreaded ESTALE error and I can't figure out what is different in NFS between FreeBSD 8 and 9.

Does anyone have any idea what might be causing this?


----------

